# Very swollen tummy in elderly cat



## scratcher

hi, just joined 2nite and wondered if anyone could advise. Have just taken 13yr old Nala to vets with VERY swollen tummy; he's always been ultra skinny. He's content and affectionate, dsn't seem to be in any pain even when abdomen area touched and eating well. Vet wouldnt give any suggestions as to wot cd be wrong until after bloodtests and ultrasound next week. I'm worried cos his hoppo Paddy was previously diagnosed with hypothyroidsm and got worse evry week despite daily medication & injections from vet every 4/5 days; i cdn't let him go and felt really bad about keeping him alive when i cd see him struggling to lick a drop of water or try to eat. It cost hundreds and i realised one morning when i carried him into his fave spot in the sun how cruel it was to him, and knew it was time to let him go. I wondered whether vet was just making money from such as me. Previously tried another vet when Nala lost a bit of his tail (no idea how, hes an outdoor guy) but he charged over £300 for a few stitches. Has anyone got any idea why his belly cdve got so swollen so big, and whether there's any positive prognosis before we go along the same path again?


----------



## ErbslinTrouble

no one but a vet can tell you what's wrong with your cat. even if a vet was posting on here it wouldn't be professional to diagnose your kitty. it sounds like you cat needs blood work and medical attention. i'm sorry that this is stressful for you but i'm afraid it wouldn't be fair on the cat or you for anyone on the internet to give you advice about what's wrong with your kitty. speak to your vets about your concerns and financial situation and they should be happy to discuss your options accordingly. please don't deprive your kitty veterinary attention because of someones guess or assumption of what's wrong with your cat on the internet. please get the blood work done. best of luck.


----------



## scratcher

thanx, i'm takin him back for his scan and bloods regardless, think i was just too worried last night cos its a four day wait till he's booked in; that's provided we can get him out from behind sofa where he lives whilst fireworks continue!


----------



## jeanie

My sis had an elderly cat with a very swollen tummy, she took it to vets and he said she had been eating lots of dry food and not drinking i dont know what they called it, this cat was about 14yrs, not saying this is your problem just a thought that came when reading the posts,


----------



## jasperlou

scratcher said:


> hi, just joined 2nite and wondered if anyone could advise. Have just taken 13yr old Nala to vets with VERY swollen tummy; he's always been ultra skinny. He's content and affectionate, dsn't seem to be in any pain even when abdomen area touched and eating well. Vet wouldnt give any suggestions as to wot cd be wrong until after bloodtests and ultrasound next week. I'm worried cos his hoppo Paddy was previously diagnosed with hypothyroidsm and got worse evry week despite daily medication & injections from vet every 4/5 days; i cdn't let him go and felt really bad about keeping him alive when i cd see him struggling to lick a drop of water or try to eat. It cost hundreds and i realised one morning when i carried him into his fave spot in the sun how cruel it was to him, and knew it was time to let him go. I wondered whether vet was just making money from such as me. Previously tried another vet when Nala lost a bit of his tail (no idea how, hes an outdoor guy) but he charged over £300 for a few stitches. Has anyone got any idea why his belly cdve got so swollen so big, and whether there's any positive prognosis before we go along the same path again?


Hi Scratcher...xx Just found this site myself tonight. I've had my cat to the vets tonight with the same problem, he is having bloods and ultrasound scan tomorrow so I'll let you know how he gets on. He's 14 years old, the vet said it could be fluid build up cos of overactive thyroid which can be treated but they are doing the ultrasound to check for a tumour. I've had another cat with overactive thyroid and they operated to remove the gland, he had no problems after that...

Just to let you know they are keeping my cat in and treating for pancreatitis at the moment. If he doesn't respond he will need more tests. No tumour showed up on ultrasound but they haven't ruled it out yet.


----------



## scratcher

Hi Jasperlou,
Thanks for responding. Mine had ultrasound and bloods on Tuesday but sadly prognosis bad. Cancer was diagnosed (liver) and unfortunately nothing at all vet can do for him so we've brought him home until he gets too bad. He's not touching his usual food or fancies but nibbling lots of chicken and milk instead; looks real sad with his shaved tummy and bare patches where he had his tests and belly looks ready to explode, but he still doesn't seem to be in pain we're just looking after him for a while longer. Crossed fingers your cat's results come back good x


----------



## ErbslinTrouble

scratcher said:


> Hi Jasperlou,
> Thanks for responding. Mine had ultrasound and bloods on Tuesday but sadly prognosis bad. Cancer was diagnosed (liver) and unfortunately nothing at all vet can do for him so we've brought him home until he gets too bad. He's not touching his usual food or fancies but nibbling lots of chicken and milk instead; looks real sad with his shaved tummy and bare patches where he had his tests and belly looks ready to explode, but he still doesn't seem to be in pain we're just looking after him for a while longer. Crossed fingers your cat's results come back good x


oh no!!!! i am so sorry to hear that. get some pilchards from the shop it's a nice tasty treat most won't turn down. spoil him rotten and don't let him suffer too long. cats will live in pain if they think you worry for them.  this won't be an easy decision to make but rest assured he will remain in your hearts for ever! and may the comfort of his love give you peace.


----------



## kozykatz

sorry to hear that - I had a similar thing with my 14 yr old Burmese a couple of months ago, her tummy was getting swollen with fluid and she had lost a lot of weight, she was also slightly jaundiced - vet suspected a tumour, but after treatment with steroids and diuretics, the fluid disappeared and has not come back so far......... Rosa is still very thin, but she does eat reasonably well. My vet does not have a scanner so we haven't been able to do any further diagnostic tests, her blood test was more or less normal. I suppose we won't have much longer with Rosa, but while she is still eating and reasonably bright, we will take each day as it comes.
Surely your cat could at least have steroid / diuretic treatment to reduce the fluid and make him more comfortable?

QUOTE=scratcher;350452]Hi Jasperlou,
Thanks for responding. Mine had ultrasound and bloods on Tuesday but sadly prognosis bad. Cancer was diagnosed (liver) and unfortunately nothing at all vet can do for him so we've brought him home until he gets too bad. He's not touching his usual food or fancies but nibbling lots of chicken and milk instead; looks real sad with his shaved tummy and bare patches where he had his tests and belly looks ready to explode, but he still doesn't seem to be in pain we're just looking after him for a while longer. Crossed fingers your cat's results come back good x[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tim

Hi
Our 18yr old cat who had previously been very skinny and had been diagnosed with hyperthyroidism and a heart murmer a couple of years ago, suddenly developed a very swollen tummy a couple of weeks ago. He wasn't in pain and was eating, drinking, urinating and defecating appropriately and enjoying sitting in the autumn sunshine right up til Tuesday of this week. 
Without going into distressing details, our beloved old man passed away on Wednesday and is now buried in the bank where he used to sunbathe. 
From what I can gather from this forum, he was possibly suffering from a tumour on an organ or the hyperthyroidism had lead to fluid build up in his tummy. However, at 18 we were reluctant to commence a course of distressing treatment for him as he has always been a very reluctant visitor to the vets on the rare occasions he's had to go. And he didn't seem to be suffering as his appetite and bodily functions were unaffected and he wasn't in pain.
However, your Nala is younger and more likely to benefit from treatment.
I hope all goes well.


----------



## jasperlou

Ah Scratcher...xx
Sorry to hear the news about Nala, my thoughts are with you. I know the torment I went through over the two days jasper was kept in, waiting to hear the worst. They still think it's pancreatitis, we go back tomorrow for another check up.
Hope Nala keeps as well as possible and you'll have more happy times. Let us know how things are..xx

Tim, sorry to hear your sad news too, hope you're alright...xx


----------



## scratcher

Thanx jasperlou, dunno anything about pancreatitis but hope jasper bucks up; cats sure grow on ya don't they! x
Sorry bout your news Tim, and totally agree with your reluctance to commence distressing treatment cos we had that last year with our Paddy (also hyperthyroidsm) and we really regretted what he went through with his treatment over his last few weeks x
Kozycatz, vet said diuretics wdn't offer any comfort cos tumour too big and all he'd do was pee all over (he still refuses to do anything like that in the litter tray we've dug out again and insists on dragging himself to bottom of garden - cats really do have pride don't they); our Paddy previously had "wonder" injections (dunno if they were steroids) which picked him up for bout 8 hours every time, but wore off real quick x
ErbslinTrouble - turned his nose up at pilchards, but still had another go at chicken; his younger compadre thinks its christmas, keeps "discovering" saucers of chicken/milk/pilchard/tuna etc all over floor where we've been tempting Nala!
Thanx for ur suggestion jeannie, but mine have always let us know loudly they're not keen on dry food; we only offer a little when they come in too late to have wet x
On the positive side - Nala now has the bulk to push doors open which he couldn't do previously, and he's jumped on the bed these last few nights and it feels like a tank's landed!!


----------



## scratcher

hi, sadly nala died last week, but vet had warned me it wd be quick x


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Scratcher just caught up on this thread,really sorry to read about your beloved Nala,at least it wasn't drawn out for her and in time you'll smile at the memory's you created together


----------



## jeanie

Hi so sorry to hear about Nala but at least she didnt suffer to much and she will always be in your heart, thoughts go out to you and family , RIP darling Nala


----------



## jasperlou

Ah Scratcher...xx
Sorry to hear the news about Nala, thinking of you all. Glad you got to spend some precious time with him before he passed away.
Love and best wishes to you all....xx


----------



## scratcher

Thank you all for your kind expressions, bless old Nala, he leaves many memories and a stockpile of antihistamine cream after his meant to be affectionate but deadly playfighting with us!!


----------



## suzy93074

So sorry to hear about Nala......RIP xx


----------

